# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Google shton imazhet e terrenit dhe bimësinë në harta

## Bajraku

Google ndryshoi pamjen dje, duke shtuar informacione vizuale të terrenit, bimësisë dhe formave natyrale tokësore.

Për bimësinë ju mund të shihni hijezime me ngjyra më të pastra, dhe tekst për formacionet e tokës.

Kompania tha në një postim në blog se:  Këto ndryshime i kanë pasuruar të dhënat vizuale, dhe tashmë ju mund të dini se ku fillojnë dhe mbarojnë pyjet, shkretëtirat dhe malet e botës. Gjithashtu ndryshimet tregojnë se çfarë ndikimi ka njeriu nëpër botë me hapësirat urbane të cilat po i krijon.

Ekipi i hartave po punonte gjatë gjithë tetorit, jo vetëm në ndryshimin e pamjes së terrenit.

Gjithashtu Google Maps do të sjell Street View të Kanionit të Madh Amerikan, dhe miliona ndërtesa të reja, dhe do të jetë përditësimi më i madh i bërë ndaj Street View.

Google me këto ndryshime po mundohet që të mos ketë konkurrence nga askush, sidomos nga Apple. (PCWorld Albanian)

----------


## [Asteroid]

googel hart eshte kot fare

----------

